# Lakers top choices (merged)



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*Lakers top choices*

#1 - P.J. Brown 












2002-03
Statistics 
PPG 10.7 
RPG 9.00 
APG 1.9 
EFF + 18.06 

Position: F 
Born: 10/14/69 
Height: 6-11 / 2,11 
Weight: 239 lbs. / 108,4 kg. 
College: Louisiana Tech '92 

Career Highlights 
Selected to three NBA All-Defensive Second Teams in 1997, 1999 and 2001 
Tied for eighth in the league with 3.2 offensive


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Scottie Pippen











2002-03
Statistics 
PPG 10.8 
RPG 4.30 
APG 4.5 
EFF + 13.42 
Position: G-F 
Born: 09/25/65 
Height: 6-8 / 2,03 
Weight: 228 lbs. / 103,4 kg. 
College: Central Arkansas '87


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Gary Payton










2002-03
Statistics 
PPG 20.4 
RPG 4.20 
APG 8.3 
EFF + 21.18 


Position: G 
Born: 07/23/68 
Height: 6-4 / 1,93 
Weight: 180 lbs. / 81,6 kg. 
College: Oregon State '90


----------



## lawdawg (May 3, 2003)

*PF pickup*

1. Karl Malone
2. P.J. Brown
3. Elton Brand (if we can afford it)


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: PF pickup*



> Originally posted by <b>lawdawg</b>!
> 1. Karl Malone
> 2. P.J. Brown
> 3. Elton Brand (if we can afford it)


What's the point of getting P.J. and Elton at the same time? they're both PF, that's a waste of money rite there. We mite not need a Pointgrard, but its better to get Gary cuz he has more experience and better Defense.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Get Payton n PJ Brown. That way, both PG and PF would be filled, and maybe trade Fisher away from a veteran shooter to come off the bench..


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Get Payton n PJ Brown. That way, both PG and PF would be filled, and maybe trade Fisher away from a veteran shooter to come off the bench..


lol i totally agree with you


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Trade Horry away too, and if we can't get payton, try for arenas.. Bottom line is i dun wish to see Fisher start, if he's still with da team, n i also want to see a new PF.. Either PJ Brown or Howard will be good for us..


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Get Payton n PJ Brown. That way, both PG and PF would be filled, and maybe trade Fisher away from a veteran shooter to come off the bench..


That is impossible. You think Payton and Brown will split the MLE? No way. And Fisher won't be traded either. And what's the point of trading him for a veteran shooter, isn't that what he already is?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> And what's the point of trading him for a veteran shooter, isn't that what he already is?


Exactly. If we're going to trade Fisher we're going to trade him for something he isn't.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I would try to package the lakers 1st rounder and devean george or fisher to move up 4 to 7 spots, if we are in position to get barbosa, I'd add in our 2nd rounder this year and 1st rounder next year to move up to the low teens.

Lakers really need to shore up PG position defensively. A shut down PG would be great. Kobe would have to waste energy running around guarding PG's too because of Fisher's inability to.

Espn has Collison dropping to the Lakers. I really don't think that will happen but if it does, Lakers should grab him.

This would re-adjust the Lakers freeagent priorities.

I still think it would be best to draft PG, and do a PF free agent signing. You grab the strengths of each market. There's lots of good potential fast PG in the draft so you draft that. Lots of solid PF in FA market so that's what you go after.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

iF Collison is still available, then pick him up n maybe let him start @ PF.. Get GP then to fill in the PG spot.. 
C: Shaq
PF: Collison
SF: George
SG: Kobe
PG: GP


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I would try to package the lakers 1st rounder and devean george or fisher to move up 4 to 7 spots, if we are in position to get barbosa, I'd add in our 2nd rounder this year and 1st rounder next year to move up to the low teens.


I don't think the draft is the best option to fill the PG position. Althought Barbosa is a very good player, he isn't the short-term solution. He is a rookie, needs experience and can't speak english. I don't think this kind of player will be able (in his first year) to lead the Lakers to a NBA Championship.

I am much more worried with the PF position anyway. :yes:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think there is any FA that would sign w/ the Lakers that would help out PG position though. Only Payton, the others guys that would aren't willing to consider for the money lakers have to offer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I would try to package the lakers 1st rounder and devean george or fisher to move up 4 to 7 spots, if we are in position to get barbosa, I'd add in our 2nd rounder this year and 1st rounder next year to move up to the low teens.
> 
> Lakers really need to shore up PG position defensively. A shut down PG would be great. Kobe would have to waste energy running around guarding PG's too because of Fisher's inability to.
> ...


You don't trade away George or Fisher with the 1st rounder to make such a insignifcant move up. Look back at the history of the draft and you'll be lucky to find players of George and Fisher's quality after pick 15. It seems like you want to run every Laker except Kobe and Madsen out of town.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If Madsen doesn't take minimum, he can go too.

As for running people out of town, I wouldn't mind keeping George, but I think you overrate Fisher.

Most of the Lakers right now are horrible, or overpaid, I have no problem getting rid of them.

Players that I think Lakers should keep:
Kobe
Medvedenko
George
Shaw (minimum)
Pargo (he's cheap and has value)

As for Shaq-
I'd only trade him if Lakers got high value, ie KG , otherwise I wouldn't do it

There's no reason to hold on to has beens.

Players I wouldn't mind getting rid of-
Walker
Fox
Horry (after this performance this season)
Fisher (if we can get a faster PG in exchange)

There's no point in holding onto loyalities to players who don't care, don't perform, and don't show effort.

Fisher showed he cared, but if we can get something better I'm all for it.

As for nothing being available, usually there isn't, especially since the last 3 - 4 drafts have been crap. But this one is good, so you jump on it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Add Murry to the list of worthless players


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> If Madsen doesn't take minimum, he can go too.
> 
> As for running people out of town, I wouldn't mind keeping George, but I think you overrate Fisher.
> ...


Good stuff. I agree with every thing you said. It seems few fans have the balls to get rid of some of these cats and the same with management. Screw loyalty. This isn't the 1970s where players stay with one team forever. This is the 21st century and sports is a business now more than ever. So I'd thank Shaw, Horry, and Madsen for their contributions and bid them farewell. Then I'd look to deal Fox and Fisher. I'd like to keep Shaq and George but if we can get something better in return I'd deal them as well. No one is untouchable.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nobody is untouchable, I agree, except Shaq and Kobe of course. But finding good role players that average double digit scoring, provide ace shooting and don't turn the ball over, miss open shots or choke when given an oppurtunity in the clutch are harder than you think. Fisher is already that guy and I feel George will become that guy. It certainly isn't a given that a guy like that will be around at pick #18 or whatever. What team has ever won a championship with 5-8 new players? Everyone feels a draft is deep going into every draft, players start to get hyped going into a draft and everyone feels its a 10 all-star 25 role player draft. In reality a average draft will get you 3 all stars and 15 rotation-caliber players. It's not until years later that we find out that drafts aren't as deep as people felt.

So in my final analysis-

Keep:

Shaq
Kobe
Rush (doesn't have enough value, and new players generally struggle here anyways, so his replacement would as well)
George and Fisher (more value to the Lakers than other teams and are young and famiular with their teamates and system)
Shaw (you need roster filler and he'll take the minimum)
Madsen (roster filler if he's willing to take the minimum)
Walker (If most of the exception is used on a guy like Payton they'll need his rebounding)

Consider moving:
Fox (no chance, his contract is too big)
Slava (Phil will never give him a consistent role)
Horry (He's my favorite Laker , let him go back to Houston)
Pargo (bring in a quick PG to compete with him for a roster spot)
Murray 
1st and 2nd rounder

The Lakers will improve mainly with free agency, not trades.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Fisher stays, he should have less playing time, split with a new PG.. That way his main job is to come off the bench, hit a few shots and not have to worry so much bout markin' the opp's startin' point, which as we all know he simply is unable to do so.. 
I really like Madsen's attitude as a player, which is really the only reason why i want to to remain at the Lakers. U don't find any role players with such an euthasiam that Madsen has, he's not called "Mad Dog" for no reason, you know!! But then, he is definitely not worthy of a startin' PF spot, neither is Horry.. 
So, in other words, we really need a PG n PF.. any decent ones will do, so IMO we don't really need GP n Malone here.. Get players that are relatively cheap but yet able to produce the goods ...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> So, in other words, we really need a PG n PF.. any decent ones will do, so IMO we don't really need GP n Malone here.. Get players that are relatively cheap but yet able to produce the goods ...


I disagree. This is not a very talented team. Shaq isn't getting any younger so we need to sign the most talented individuals that we can. I'd love to have a scoring threat like GP on the Lakers. At PF I'm looking for more of a defensive guy like PJ Brown or Dale Davis. If we can address those needs in FA then we can actually look for talented players with an upside in the draft. We usually get stuck with Mark Madsen types because we need to fill needs. However, if we can fill our needs before the draft we can go for guys like Marcus Banks and Travis Outlaw.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Trade Horry away too, and if we can't get payton, try for arenas.. Bottom line is i dun wish to see Fisher start, if he's still with da team, n i also want to see a new PF.. Either PJ Brown or Howard will be good for us..


do you know anything about Lakers? if not plz don't leave any messages!!! Horry is freaking retiring homey.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Lakers should get Gary


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

If they can't talk down with Pj then mine as well get payton


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*LakersTalk - Powerforward!!! This is not "Rumors"*

Dear Ron:

Don't close this thread plz, this ain't no rumors. 






First we need to get a Power Forward who isn't old and can defend all 82 games in the rough Western Conference regular season, plus playoffs, score the ball and make me proud again. This little one power forward a year crap doesn't work and Horry ran out of cool cat gas.

Juwan Howard: the early favorite in the clubhouse, but will he sign for the MLE and will he be able to defend? I'll take the chance with him. He's only 30 and the Lakers could get 4 really good years from him. Did he play last year for a contract? Is he tough enough? Juwan Howard's numbers last year:18.4 ppg, 7.6 reb, 45 percent from the field, 80 percent from the line.

P.J. Brown: P.J. is gonna be 34 in Oct. and I know he's tough enough, he's a better rebounder than Howard and he's better from the field and the free throw line, although his offensive game and age give way to Howard's strengths. P.J. Brown's numbers last year: 10.7 ppg, 9 reb, 53 percent from the field, 83 percent from the line.

Karl Malone: I hate him, he'll be 40 in July, could you ever imagine him breaking Kareem's scoring title in Purple and Gold? Sigh ... watch Mitch sign him ... Karl Malone's numbers last year: 20.6 ppg, 7.8 reb, 46 percent from the field, 76 percent from the line and he's an ***.

Keon Clark: he has to opt-out of his deal with the Kings, he's young athletic and he is active, only problem with him, he's very very thin, has some character issues and can he take the beating? He is only 28 years of age. Keon Clark's number from last year: 6.7 ppg, 5.6 reb, .50 percent from the field, .65 percent from the line.

Point Guards or etc.
Gary Payton in my dreams (please Allah, God, Jesus let him be a Laker), Dermarr Johnson (young athletic and ready to break out), Jon Barry (ex Laker can defend and shoot the ball and he's athletic), Erick Strickland (please sign him for the LLE), Donnell Harvey (young, athletic, strong and would love him to be a Laker), Erick Piatkowski (can really shoot the ball, and knows Staples, but from the retarded side), Shammond Williams (point guard that can shoot), Tyrone Lue (hey, I've heard of him, wonder where from?), Jim Jackson (will he play for the Lakers and do they have room?), Antonio Daniels (would be great, but the Lakers can't afford him), Stephen Jackson (we all saw how athletic he was, can shoot, defend and is ugly) I'm sure I'm missing more than one, but anybody on that list, I'm down.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It is a rumor because non of those lakertalk quotes say Horry is retiring. It just says he's running out of gas.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. If we're going to trade Fisher we're going to trade him for something he isn't.


name all guards that we can possibly get, and i don't think any of em is worse than fisher


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

Fisher might be good cuz he's with all the super stars. I say we get Gary Payton and get rid of fisher.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!
> name all guards that we can possibly get, and i don't think any of em is worse than fisher


*If you're talking about free agents, here's the list*

Gary Payton
Sam Cassell
Antonio Daniels 
Kenny Anderson
Randy Brown
Earl Boykins
Chauncey Billups
Lucious Harris
Nick Anderson
Darrell Armstrong 
Jon Barry
Steve Kerr
Brent Price
DerMarr Johnson 
Jason Terry 
Dion Glover 
Jamal Crawford
Trenton Hassell 
Andre Miller 
Tim Hardaway 
Steve Francis
Keyon Dooling 
Mark Jackson
Speedy Claxton
Erick Barkley 
Mateen Cleaves 
DeShawn Stevenson 
Richard Hamilton 
Charlie Ward 
Anthony Carter 
Bimbo Coles 
Jason Kidd 
Antonio McDyess 
Steve Nash
Chris Whitney


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> name all guards that we can possibly get, and i don't think any of em is worse than fisher


You're kidding yourself if you think Fisher is the worst PG in the NBA. He certainly isn't the best and he's a liability against super quick PGs but he does everything else well. I'd say he's an average NBA PG.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> *If you're talking about free agents, here's the list*
> ...


Tell me how many PGs on that list are better than Fisher? Fisher is easily better than or as good as 2/3s of the guys on that list. The only players better are the stars and superstars. Guys like Whitney, Ward, Carter, Barkley, Cleaves are clearly not better than he is.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

These are the only PGs on the list I would take over Fisher:
Kidd
Payton
Cassell(maybe)
Chancey Billups
Jason Terry
Andre Miller(maybe, no defense)
Steve Franchis
Steve Nash(pros outweight the cons)


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

i'll take kidd if we can offord it but i'll rather take Payton. Jasno kidd is not a better shooter than Payton


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

lol


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> do you know anything about Lakers? if not plz don't leave any messages!!! Horry is freaking retiring homey.


Yes i do noe things bout lakers.. MY fav ****in' team goddamnit... 

Who says Horry's retirin' ?? i haven't read any thin' bout him retirin'..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!
> i'll take kidd if we can offord it but i'll rather take Payton. Jasno kidd is not a better shooter than Payton


LMAO, there is NO chance that Jason Kidd will sign with the Lakers this year. None.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, there is NO chance that Jason Kidd will sign with the Lakers this year. None.


He's a Freeagent, there is always a chance


----------

